# Western NC Century



## singletrack_pig (May 5, 2004)

I am the Director of the Western NC Alliance, and we are hosting a century on June 6th that I thought you might like to know about. The Blue Ridge Bicycle Club and the Western North Carolina Alliance present the Fletcher Flyer, a Ride for Clean Air, on Sunday, June 6th at 8 AM. The ride, which begins at Fletcher Community Park, offers full and metric century rides that wind through the valleys of Western North Carolina with just enough rolling climbs to keep you interested. For more information visit http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org or call the Alliance at 828-258-8737. All proceeds benefit the WNC Alliance.


Cheers


----------

